# Teaching attention?



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am so glad you are looking forward to trying different activities with Raven. I have gotten so much bonding with Lily out of training and trialing in all the things we do together! You might like to work on rally as a way to keep things moving. You can give more feedback to your dog while you are in the ring so it helps them focus and understand what you want.

Specifically as regards attention at home you have to think about ways to make yourself more interesting than the other things that are available for Raven to do. One thing we have often done is play a variation on hide and seek. One of us hides and says Lily or Peeves sort of quietly if they come quickly they get lots of praise. Then the other person hides, etc.

I also do attention exercises when I play with Lily. Before I throw her toy that she wants, I give her orders for position changes (either words or signals) like the Ian Dunbar sequence sit down sit stand down stand. Now I usually mix in take a bow and what I call circus walk (walk on hind legs) so she doesn't anticipate what to do next. Since she wants the toy, she pays attention to the orders. 

For attention warm ups at trials I take short steps myself with Lily on leash, leaving her at the previous place and then calling her to front or to heel. It's kind of like dancing in a little space of about 5 feet square. I go forwards backwards, turn, etc.

To keep heeling fresh and attentive at other times I will heel along with Lily and then tell her to sit or drop or stand in place while I keep moving. After I get some distance away (and usually change direction) I release her and tell her to come back to heel. She has to catch up and follow my direction changes. I also do a fair amount oaf what we call doodling, silly heeling with zig zags and lots of pace and direction changes. She thinks it is great fun to try to anticipate, but of course she can't really do that, but it does make her response to my body language much crisper.

I am not sure that those things are quite what you are looking for, but maybe they will help you. I would also say that you should think about just taking the plunge into a novice class where using some of my tips will naturally develop Raven's centripetal attraction/attentiveness to you in training. Also I think it is fine to use treats to teach new things and reinforce things that aren't reliable, just use a random reinforcement schedule (not every time). Try to only reward the best responses and Raven will figure out that she has to offer good executions of requested behaviors to get the treat. Always include generous verbal reinforcement even if giving a food reward.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Looking at you is a good thing! I hide a cookie in both hands & my criteria is eye contact for a food reward & praise. I've mentioned this before I think. You could also do this with a toy. This exercise helps build a positive association with the attention. I did have to work up to expecting him to look at my face though.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTSuPk2Ccjo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eiMGJBxRtBw

Remember, when teaching a new behavior, reinforce every time. (continuous reinforcement) When your dog gets pretty reliable there, put it on a fixed schedule of reinforcement for a few sessions or a couple days. That is, reinforce say...every 3rd time. This kind of sets it, like jello setting up. lol. Then go onto a variable reinforcement schedule. This is _not_ a completely random reinforcement, but you're taking an average number of correct response to reinforce, like how a slot machine works. (casinos know behavior too, believe me) Eventually, reinforce the best... the straightest, the fastest, whatever you're looking for. Over time, just keep raising your criteria and withholding reinforcement for the not so great responses. If the dog flags, go back to make it easier. Behavior will regress so you don't want to entirely stop all reward ever. But you will find that down the road, you don't need something every time.


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks, everyone. I have gone back to treating her more often to keep her watching me. I had tried to back off the food rewards all the time, but maybe she is still too young and easily distracted. She is doing well with recalls, up to 2 minutes on sit or down stay, but heeling out on the street she pulls and weaves unless I keep after her constantly with rewards and verbal prompts. 

I wish I knew someone personally who was into obedience. I am working with a trainer, but she is not a friend and so many people are always trying to speak with her after class I don't feel like we can just chat. I keep hoping I will meet someone at class who is past my level I could practice with. I feel like if I could watch how others work I could pick up so much. Your comments help me relax and not worry I'm doing something wrong.

We do play hide and seek which isn't easy for me to hide, because she is like Velcro to me. She always knows where I am so it takes someone holding her for me to sneak off. She will come to my husband, but not my son...I told him she knows he's a cat person- lol


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Try going to an obedience trial and watch the people who are entered in utility B and open B. Those folks are experienced handlers who are working on UDX legs and OTCh points. Watch how they work with their dogs and see whose handling shows the picture of what you would like to see from Raven. Try talking to them after those two classes are over and see if you can connect with one of them. Some of those folks do private training. 

You can use the link below to find events near you.

American Kennel Club - Event and Awards Search


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm just finishing up Susan Garrett's online course, Recallers 5.0 (I hasten to say that someone else paid my grotesquely expensive tuition). The course offers a mind-numbing array of ways to make you more "valuable" in your dog's eyes, and many of them are short, easy routines.

Here's just a couple ...

--Build value for being in the "reinforcement zone" (heel position, either side): when your dog is in position, touch your hip with the treat and then give it to the dog. Repeat for about 5 minutes, and then several times a day, daily. Goal is to have being in position rewarding in itself.

--It's Yer Choice (you can find videos by others on YouTube) for self-control: Hold out treats in your hand. When the dog attempts to grab them, close your hand but do not move the hand away. When dog is able to wait, staring at the treats, take your other hand and deliver a treat to the dog's mouth, either from a dish or from the treats in your hand. You can build on this by placing a dish or treats on the floor (cover with your hand), or on the dog's paws.

The whole course is geared toward getting a terrific recall despite any distractions by making you, the handler, more valuable in the dog's eyes than squirrels and rabbits. There are dozens of other exercises and, since I had work interruptions, I felt like I couldn't give the course my whole attention. HOWEVER, even the little things I practice are paying off. I will definitely be revisiting the material and the promised DVD that comes after course completion.

Good luck!


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

I just spotted this in a different section of the forum. 

http://www.poodleforum.com/24-perfo...417-new-online-foundation-class-starting.html


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks Catherine, for the schedule, wouldn't you know the that the one closest to me was last weekend!! I will have to keep my eye out and ask the trainer. I know there is also a big show in my city in March but hopefully something a bit sooner thats not too far away.

Marguerite I appreciate the tips, post more if you have time. I will definitely try these... I want to keep adding to repertoire, I look back at previous posts from all of you experienced handlers.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Well, then, you might dip into Denise Fenzi's blog (Denise Fenzi | a professional dog trainer specializing in relationship-building in competitive dog sport teams). She is a multiple-OTCH trainer who "crossed over" to all positive reinforcement. 

She has a GENEROUS amount of video snippets on YouTube. Her channel is defenzi.

She and Deb Jones have just released the second book in a series, "Motivation." I just received it but haven't had a chance to get started with it yet. She also has online courses that are out of my budget, but the "Bronze" level--basically auditing (just watch--no chat, no uploading videos for feedback)--are a pretty reasonable price.


----------

